

Microsoft Gives Up on Vista - edw519
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Windows/Microsoft-gives-up-on-Vista/

======
adduc
The article fails to mention how Microsoft has so obviously given up Vista.
Just because it's embracing multiple platforms shouldn't be indicative of
anything.

------
bigtoga
^%#$ you and this type of overblown hype.

